# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Sadie & Debbie

## Summer

I heard that Sadie loses the baby and then kidnaps Debbies baby holding it ransom and then sadie kills herself because debbie gets the lil baby back but its from an unreliable source so it may be made up!  :Searchme:

----------


## Jade

Should this not be in the Fantasy storylines section. lol!!

----------


## Bryan

NO WAY WIL THIS HAPPEN!
 patys kesnit has signed a new contact, has she not?

thuis would be very unrelastic and stupid, hope it dont happen

bondboffin

----------


## Emmak2005

> NO WAY WIL THIS HAPPEN!
> patys kesnit has signed a new contact, has she not?
> 
> thuis would be very unrelastic and stupid, hope it dont happen
> 
> bondboffin


 Well Summer has been and gone as he/she's source wasn't so reliable. We all make mistakes.

----------


## Treacle

I hope this is true. Can't stood wooden Kensit.

----------


## Katy

this seems a bit far fetched and didnt coronation street do this when sarah had her baby. Kevins baby died and his weird girlfriend took sarahs baby then got run over by a truck

----------


## #1 Eastender

there is no way she would do this, she didn't even want a baby so why would she kidnap somebody elses, especially her worst enemy's daughters baby

----------


## Andy'sLuckyPony

Doubt it. Anyway, why would she steal Debbie's? She's not too fond of the Dingles, nor is she fond of kids. But it would be fun to watch!

----------


## Trinity

> I hope this is true. Can't stood wooden Kensit.


I couldn't agree more!

----------


## Trinity

I disagree about it being far fretched though, it happens in real life.  Maybe Sadie is overcome with guilt at not wanting the baby that dies?  That could be enough to tip her over the edge.

They might have to get another actress, though if true emotion is required, lol

----------


## iocioc

:EEK!:  ok sorry sadie pregeant ???? never heard of that

----------


## soapy dream

> I heard that Sadie loses the baby and then kidnaps Debbies baby holding it ransom and then sadie kills herself because debbie gets the lil baby back but its from an unreliable source so it may be made up!


no way is this to happen!  sadie is to much up herself to stoop to a low thing like that, she is too strong of a character to do a desparate thing like steal debs baby!  anyway if sadie king wanted a baby she would just buy one if she could!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i hope it don't happen

----------


## beckyboo

> there is no way she would do this, she didn't even want a baby so why would she kidnap somebody elses, especially her worst enemy's daughters baby


Well she could because Cain killed Sadies dog so she may take his granddaughter to show what pain she felt or something to that effect!!!!!!!

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> I couldn't agree more!


 Me neither!!! Urgh, that Sadie.   :Angry:  



  Wait a second..... SHE'S PREGNANT????!!!!!????

----------


## Angeltigger

Are you talking about Sarah as that is Debbie baby

----------

